# Adding reasons to "Banned"



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Would be simple enough and would stop the floods of threads / scepticisms from the UKM consipracy brigade.

Just a simple line underneath like:

Banned

Selling AAS

It would also help to discourage rule breaking behaviour imo.


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

vtec_yo said:


> Would be simple enough and would stop the floods of threads / scepticisms from the UKM consipracy brigade.
> 
> Just a simple line underneath like:
> 
> ...


Not the best advert for the forum from the outside though, seeing loads of members banned for selling class c drugs?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't really think it's required,also don't think it's fair that users may be named as selling AAS,what if they are identified by people who know them in real life?

I trust the mods not to ban people for no reason.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Don't really think it's required,also don't think it's fair that users may be named as selling AAS,what if they are identified by people who know them in real life?
> 
> I trust the mods not to ban people for no reason.


X 2


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Heisenberg. said:


> Not the best advert for the forum from the outside though, seeing loads of members banned for selling class c drugs?


Disagree. You don't want people coming on here to buy drugs, so seeing that people are banned for it would discourage it and emphasise that it's not allowed on here.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> Disagree. *You don't want people coming on here to buy drugs,* so seeing that people are banned for it would discourage it and emphasise that it's not allowed on here.


To be honest I don't care if people come on here to buy drugs,that's admin and moderators concern.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Fair enough. It doesn't bother me either, but all the 28 page threads of "where's XXXX are annoying / pointless".

It's only a suggestion, keep yer wig on!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> To be honest I don't care if people come on here to buy drugs,that's admin and moderators concern.


I agree. For legal reason it has to at least appear to be discouraged, otherwise the place would just attract unnecessary attention... but I what goes on via PM is not a concern of mine.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Good idea

Banned

For being a cock - get the feeling that one would be used a lot


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

vtec_yo said:


> but all the 28 page threads of "where's XXXX are annoying / pointless".


I also agree wit this though :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> Fair enough. It doesn't bother me either, but all the 28 page threads of "where's XXXX are annoying / pointless".
> 
> It's only a suggestion, keep yer wig on!


Lol I'm perfectly calm mate just giving my opinion on the matter!I think those threads can be funny........def better than any Milky started :tongue:


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Don't really think it's required,also don't think it's fair that users may be named as selling AAS,what if they are identified by people who know them in real life?
> 
> I trust the mods not to ban people for no reason.


Agreed, who really cares anyway, its a forum where people come here for advice to give advice or entertainment, if a member is banned then its their own fault, there are enough platinum members on here to show the system works.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Can we ban threads like this??


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Bear2012 said:


> Good idea
> 
> Banned
> 
> For being a cock - get the feeling that one would be used a lot


Suprised we have not had that one yet, considg all of the threads we have shut down LOL


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Couldn't care less who gets banned or for what, it has zero impact on my life.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

don't really care what are the reasons behind someone's ban so it's doesn't matter for me. if the mods thought it was necessary then i fully trust them. also im more than sure that people that visit regularly can figure out why someone has gotten banned.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bear2012 said:


> Good idea
> 
> Banned
> 
> For being a cock - get the feeling that one would be used a lot


we arent allowed to write that in the reason anymore. Lorians such a killjoy


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> we arent allowed to write that in the reason anymore. Lorians such a killjoy


It was worth a try


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> we arent allowed to write that in the reason anymore. Lorians such a killjoy


It is funny looking back at historical ban reasons though!!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I hope they don't ban for being a cock.....Where would I go ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Katy said:


> It is funny looking back at historical ban reasons though!!


yea i have a few comical ones lol

imo its not needed, why would it matter to anyone else why someone is banned? unless they have now lost a source


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

banned for asking for reason for reason for ban would be a good one


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I think it would be better if people just accepted it's none of their business. It's a personal matter between the forum management and the banned member. Giving reasons just opens the forum owner up to a potential lawsuit for defamation/libel or whatever. I've seen this happen recently on a forum I was a member of. That forum was permanently shut down voluntarily by the owner because the legal advice they got suggested that, whether or not they won the case, the legal costs would bankrupt them.


----------

